# Qualatex® 646Q Modeling Balloons



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

"All Qualatex® latex balloons are helium-weight quality and are manufactured in the USA or Canada from 100% natural, biodegradable latex"









Standard sizes are: 160Q, 260Q and 646Q

The 160Q inflates to 1 inch diameter and 60 inches in length.

The 260Q inflates to 2 inch diameter and 60 inches in length.

The 646Q inflates to 6 inch diameter and 46 inches in length.

Raw size.









The 646Q: 30mm wide, the full length is around 300mm while the solid straight tube length is 240mm long. The thickness of the rubber is around 0.35mm.

I can stretch the 240mm to around 1350mm to 1400mm, equal to a strain of ~4.6 to 4.8 odd. I won't be testing them to destruction... for a while atleast? OK maybe two at a time.









These bands are too long for me, I've taken a few shots butterfly and I'm pleased. I was interested in using the tapered end which is 20mm wide. I'll re-tie and shed a can or two tomorrow.

If anyone in the UK wants a pair (2 balloons) I'd be happy to post out around 8 packages. I ask you add your thoughts, feedback and pictures in this thread... And I'd really like to see some chrony figures. If you want them drop me a PM with an address.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

sounds an interesting option amigo


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds and looks very good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Really nice there ive seen theme im gonna try it nice one 

Danny


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Always good to have more options. I am eager to hear other's experiences.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I love helium lol I tried it and it's kinda working really good
Cheers


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

leon13 said:


> I love helium lol I tried it and it's kinda working really good
> Cheers


You get more of a buzz from Nitrous Oxide though


----------



## 080 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have used the 10 inch very thin balloon people use to tie balloon animals etc. Two balloon each side flolded to make 4 rubbers. 1.4 gramm ball. I can easily get a chronographed speed of 220 fps with only 23 inches of draw. The draw is much lighter than office bands.


----------

